# Taurus Tracker 627 loose rear sight blade



## tone2x (Jul 23, 2010)

I picked up a 627 4" tracker in .357 to use as a trail sidearm while hunting. It was such a good price I could not let it pass me by. After manhandling it a little further I noticed the adjustable rear sight blade is loose and jiggles in place. Does anybody know of aftermarket rear sights that would fit?


----------

